# Vacuum testing DWV PVC system



## jtink

In Ohio, Cincinnati to be exact, it has always been accepted to put 5PSI of air on any DWV system. Including lower rough, upper rough, or additions. Now they are requiring a water test or putting the system on 1-3" water column vacuum. 

I am not a fan of water testing, due to the fact there isn't always water available or sewer available, also on additions and remodels that are currently owner occupied, I would fear a plug blow out and flooding on existing property. 

My question is, who is testing with vacuum, what gauge are you using. Are you using a vacuum pump or shop vac? 

I attached a set up that one of my venders sent me. He doesn't know how they use it, but this is what they are making. Any thoughts??


----------



## The Dane

Sorry I have never even heard about a vacuum test. Here it is all air or water test, and pretty much everyone use the 5psi air test. I have only heard about the water test and never seen one. Do you know why they decided to ban the air test?

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## jtink

Story I heard from an inspector, somewhere out west a lower rough was on air test and some dropped a hammer and the pipe exploded. 
Pieces of PVC cut them and he died as a result, the family tried to sue pipe manufacture and was told air test is not an approved testing method. 

On Charlotte website it says a ballon plug blew out and killed someone. 

We are primarily a service company, we do some remodels and I have one that needs inspected next week and want to avoid a water test.


----------



## The Dane

jtink said:


> Story I heard from an inspector, somewhere out west a lower rough was on air test and some dropped a hammer and the pipe exploded.
> Pieces of PVC cut them and he died as a result, the family tried to sue pipe manufacture and was told air test is not an approved testing method.


Thousands upon thousands of even millions of air tests have been done and one accident is all it takes? What's next? Are they going to ban the use of ladders? Because people can fall down from them.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy k

Stopped letting us use air in New Mexico about 10 years ago, never asked why, I assumed it was because some dumb*** used too much air and cell core pipe exploded and someone got hurt.


----------



## Tommy plumber

jtink said:


> Story I heard from an inspector, somewhere out west a lower rough was on air test and some dropped a hammer and the pipe exploded.
> Pieces of PVC cut them and he died as a result, the family tried to sue pipe manufacture and was told air test is not an approved testing method.
> 
> On Charlotte website it says a ballon plug blew out and killed someone.
> 
> We are primarily a service company, we do some remodels and I have one that needs inspected next week and want to avoid a water test.















We've had this discussion here in the past. High pressure air in a DWV system is very dangerous. For the reasons that you've stated. The pieces of plastic are like shrapnel from a hand grenade when they explode. 

Since I've been in this trade, we've always tested the sanitary with water. One contractor that I worked for years ago, had a trailer with water jugs on it specifically for us to test our new construction ground-roughs and second roughs. The jobsites didn't always have water readily available for us to use for our tests.

Now with water piping, particularly copper, we would sometimes use air. It was much easier repairing a leaky copper joint when all you had in the pipe was air. One time my journeyman {I was still an apprentice} tested 2" copper water piping in the ceiling with air. It was for a Circuit City store. He had a leak up in the ceiling in the 2" copper. A whole lot easier to repair as opposed to water in that line.


----------



## OpenSights

Tommy plumber said:


> We've had this discussion here in the past. High pressure air in a DWV system is very dangerous. For the reasons that you've stated. The pieces of plastic are like shrapnel from a hand grenade when they explode.
> 
> Since I've been in this trade, we've always tested the sanitary with water. One contractor that I worked for years ago, had a trailer with water jugs on it specifically for us to test our new construction ground-roughs and second roughs. The jobsites didn't always have water readily available for us to use for our tests.
> 
> Now with water piping, particularly copper, we would sometimes use air. It was much easier repairing a leaky copper joint when all you had in the pipe was air. One time my journeyman {I was still an apprentice} tested 2" copper water piping in the ceiling with air. It was for a Circuit City store. He had a leak up in the ceiling in the 2" copper. A whole lot easier to repair as opposed to water in that line.


Interesting. We have one township that requires air testing the DWV. I've only been involved in a handful of inspections, never an issue. I don't think it's bad idea, but if it can be that hazardous I will be more cautious while the test is going on. 

One thing my current Master does when we install a new heater is not bleed the air out of the system until the heater is almost topped off. Found lots of future issues with this method. We very rarely do new construction, no money in it unless it's all you do.


----------



## plumbdrum

Use a smoke test, best method I have seen yet in the field.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus

Peppermint extract is another option.


----------



## sparky

Plumbus said:


> Peppermint extract is another option.


We use peppermint to find leaks in pvc pipe,make sure to not spill it or get it on your clothes as you will smell it everywhere,plug main drain off from sewer,take five gallons of water up to roof vent and pour peppermint oil down vent followed by water than tape or plug the vents all off then walk the pvc and you will find the area where leak is,it is best if say in a motel to go thru and shut all doors and windows before using peppermint then as you enter room you will notice immediately if peppermint odor is in room or not,this works really good:yes::thumbup:


----------



## sparky

plumbdrum said:


> Use a smoke test, best method I have seen yet in the field.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


WE have used smoke while putting air in the pvc causing smoke to find leak faster,also works good


----------



## Eddy k

sparky said:


> WE have used smoke while putting air in the pvc causing smoke to find leak faster,also works good


That is a good idea if you test DWV with air all the time, what kind of set up do you use if you dont mind sharing. I made a good set up for myself for finding sewer gas leaks in buildings.


----------



## Plumbus

My first smoke test I didn't bother to call the fire dept. as advised. I'm on the roof waiting to hear if anything is coming out of the walls and I happen to look up. Holy s**t! Smoke was pouring out of the manhole in the street. Good thing it was the middle of the day and no one was about.


----------



## GAN

Water with a 10' head on it is common here, a peppermint oil test is also recognized in the Illinois code book.

I can see an issue with air, low 5psi, I imagine would be safe. I do agree it can get dangerous real fast.


----------



## sparky

Eddy k said:


> That is a good idea if you test DWV with air all the time, what kind of set up do you use if you dont mind sharing. I made a good set up for myself for finding sewer gas leaks in buildings.


Just put smoke bomb into pipe then on a lav or kitchen drain we use 11/2" fernco with threaded bushin down to half inch,then a ball valve and on end a air chuck so hose can snap on plus you get full flow of air,snifter valves don't work as good as it limits the air you can put into pipe,seems like we had something to hold the smoke bombalso,I have to try to remember


----------



## OpenSights

Peppermint is a new one to me! I've used smoke bombs many times, other then taking forever at times works for me.


----------



## GAN

From the Illinois Plumbing Code, will work on a rough in also.

Finished Plumbing. After the plumbing fixtures have been set and their traps filled with water, their connections shall be tested and proved gas and watertight. The test for gas and water tightness of the completed drainage and vent system shall be made by filling all traps with water, and then introducing into the system a pungent, thick smoke produced by one or more smoke machines. When the smoke appears at stack openings on the roof, the stack opening shall be closed and a pressure equivalent to a one (1) inch water column shall be maintained for the period of the inspection. Where the Department or local plumbing inspector finds that a smoke test cannot be performed, a peppermint test may be substituted. A peppermint test is conducted by introducing two (2) ounces of oil of peppermint into the roof terminal of every line or stack to be tested. Immediately after the oil of peppermint is introduced into the system, ten (10) quarts of hot (160 degrees F.) water shall be added, and each terminal sealed. The detection of the odor of peppermint at any trap or at any other point in the plumbing system denotes a leak. Individuals whose body or clothing have come in contact with oil of peppermint shall be excluded from the area until the test is completed.


----------



## Buddy

We just performed a water test on a new addition in an older home. I was not comfortable with the Test balls commonly used. So we used a really cool Test ball from Wolverine Brass. Check it out. Wolverine Brass web site " Pneumatic Std Cleanout Test P 3inch" #80361. It worked really well, was safe and no one got wet. I was a bit nervous though because most of the Drainage Piping ran through the finished home. I actually was not planning to do a test but rely on our workman ship but the Inspector said to test the system. He also told me to add more support to the Horizontal Piping (Every 4 feet). I am glad he told me that because I was thinking about how Heavy Water is as I was Filling the system. He also said I could test with air But I read about that not being allowed any more in Philadelphia. ( I could be wrong about that though)


----------



## Tommy plumber

Buddy said:


> He also said I could test with air But I read about that not being allowed any more in Philadelphia. ( I could be wrong about that though)


















Smart move on your part not testing the plastic with air. We just had a recent thread on that very topic.


----------

